# Rimor Superbrig 677TC Ford 2008



## 113230 (Jun 11, 2008)

hi we are interested in the rimor superbrig 677TC 2008 Ford engine has any one got any information on it.

We live in italy and wish to purchase one

Richard & Doreen


----------



## waterloo (Mar 6, 2009)

*superbrig 677*

Hi,
I am looking to buy a Superbrig 677 2008.
We are moving to France next year, and wonder about servicing etc.
The Superbrig seems to be a good buy, but does appear to be not too popular, which amazes me.
Have you purchased, and or encountered any problems or have any advice.
thanks terry


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

There are 47 registered users with superbrig's on this site.

Do a search in the member list and find an active user, then perhaps you could pm them


----------

